# Comentarios Antológicos........



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2011)

hoy no se si sera que he tenido que tratar con personas que al parecer no se ubican ni geograficamente ni moralmente en nada , llego tarde y leo estas cosas:


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...oras-luces-encendidas-coche-12722/index3.html


 y 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/comunicar-varios-edificios-entre-si-61057/#post537766


algun moderador me puede decir si andres esta cobrando una cuota a lso nuevos usuarios ?? si les cobra un buen cannon de dimero por entrar con promesas de que en este foro son todos empleados y estan para servirles ?????
por que hay gente que tiene un pedo en la cabeza increible.
"imaginan " que el foro , o el mundo es un lugar donde la gente esta apra servirles a ellos.

yo ya estoy cansado, pero la verdad que me asquea leer ese tipo de cosas.
por que me recuerda que si, existe gente asi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2011)

Dijo Fogonazo, poco conocido filósofo contemporáneo, maestro de Confucio: *"Hay gente muy rara en este Foro" *
Y luego agregó: _*"Y eso sin contar a los Moderadores"*_


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 9, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> .... Fogonazo.... maestro de Confucio....




Eso debería ir posteado aquí!!!




_Todo es culpa de Confucio y el coyote.... y de esta Miss-ing Brain...._


----------



## Imzas (Ago 9, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dijo Fogonazo, poco conocido filósofo contemporáneo, maestro de Confucio: *"Hay gente muy rara en este Foro" *
> Y luego agregó: _*"Y eso sin contar a los Moderadores"*_


Esto deberia ir en  	 	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 					 






Historia y hechos sobre Fogonazo (amo de Akinator) , es una mas de tus caracteristicas Fogo, la sabiduria oriental, y occidental.
Bueno de los cuatro  puntos cardinales XD.


----------

